# Goats eat banana peels!



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I had someone tell me she gives her goats banana peels all the time. I tried it. They love them!! Who knew?


----------



## Junkscouts (Jul 18, 2010)

Our chickens love them as well.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I'll have to try that with the chickens...I can't imagine their little beaks tearing the peels apart to get bites into their mouths.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I can't get anyone here to eat banana peels, neither the goats or chickens. The dogs will rip them apart but then leave me a mess all over the floor. The dogs and chickens live the banana, but not the peel.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

I have tried eating a banana as a quick morning food on the way to the milk room and I usually only get a bite or 2. LOL


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

yep, i give them peels all the time! they love orange peels too!


----------



## nlhayesp (Apr 19, 2012)

My animals get all of our banana peels, apple/pear cores, orange peels, cucumber and carrot peels, squash/pumking "guts", squash/pumkin skins (cooked or uncooked), sunflower stalks/heads/leaves, Jerusalem artichoke roots, stems. leaves, flowers, broccolit stalks. The only thing I have fed them that none (goats, sheep, chickens) eat are peppers (sweet or hot) and celery.


----------



## funnyfarmtexas.com (Oct 3, 2012)

My goats are Monkeys too! Not all of them will eat the peels, but the ones that do look like I do when I am eating chocolate - HEAVEN! We always have bananas, i actually hide some so they won't get eaten and when they get kinda brown, i take them out to the goats. This is an EXTRA special treat to them. Like me with icecream topped with chocolate. LOL


----------



## Annie (Jun 10, 2012)

My goats much prefer banana peels if I cut them up first. Maybe I've spoiled them


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Nancy,

I've had goats eat peppers. In 2007 I bought a young unnamed buck. When we let the garden go fallow that year we turned the goats in to "clean up." The young buck ate the habeneros first, then the chinese peppers, then the jalapenos. After that he turned his attention to the old tough okra while his buddy, SnowCap," ate the green tomatoes. From then on the young buck was named and registered as Pepper.


----------

